# Food recommendations in the Netherlands



## MissIvy (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey everyone!

So, this friday is going to be The BIG day: I'm going to pick up my new baby! I've visited him a couple of times now and I am sooo excited!  He will be 8 weeks old when I get him.
There's one problem though; after months and months of reading I know what a hedgie CAN and CANNOT have with its food (the nutritional facts and ingredients). So, I know what brands to buy and mix, basically. In the US. And in Canada. Not in The Netherlands...  

It seems that dutch cats aren't that picky about their food, or we just don't care that much... :twisted: 

I've already spent a lot of hours in the petstores and online petstores that provide catfood in Holland, but nothing really good to be found. If some kind of kibble is good in it's nutritional facts (protein and fats), then it contains the wrong products (wheats, byproducts, cornglutenmeal or corn in general). It's gotten me very close to desperation..  
I actually found something close to okay-food, but it contains chicken and liver. I wasn't sure aout the lives, so that's my first question: can they have liver (when it's mixed with other kibble, ofcourse)? 

So, do you guys have suggestions? Is there a sollution for mixing the foods, so it doesn't contain that much bad stuff nor too much of the protein and fats? The 'breeder' is feeding his hedgies Beaphar Hedgehog food (something European I think, because I can't find it on US-sites), but I know it contains a lot of nuts and meals, so that's not the best option either... 
I've set up his cage already and it's a true Hedgie's Mansion! I got his toys, friday I'm stopping by at the petstore to get some mealies (just to try and comfort him). 

So, basically I got everything set up and arranged, except for the food! Is there some kind of food I can give, even in The Netherlands?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: New Owner With Problem*

We do have a few people from the Netherlands that may be able to tell you what they use. Juuth is one of those people. You may also want to change your thread title to something more specific. Like "Looking for food recommendations in the Netherlands" to catch those member's attention. I can do that for you if you would like.


----------



## MissIvy (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: New Owner With Problem*

Ohh thank you!! And if you could change the title, then yes please.. :lol: I'm not the best person to think of catchy titles and forum titles...


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not the best at it either, but hopefully it will catch some attention


----------

